# Developing A Global Antidote For Snake Bites: 100,000 People Die From Snake Bites Eac



## News Bot (Nov 28, 2008)

*Published:* 27-Nov-08 03:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Globally snake bite affects the lives of some 4.5 million people every year, and conservative estimates suggest that at least 100,000 people die from snake bite, and another 250,000 are permanently disabled. The world's leading authorities on snake bite are launching a Global Snake Bite Initiative aimed at developing practical solutions to prevent and treat what is one of the world's most neglected tropical conditions.

*Read More...*


----------



## herptrader (Nov 28, 2008)

... and from the age:
http://www.theage.com.au/national/l...-global-campaign-with-bite-20081127-6k2t.html


----------



## scorps (Nov 30, 2008)

I honestly didn't think snakes where taking out that many people a year, that's crazy.


----------



## herptrader (Nov 30, 2008)

scorps said:


> I honestly didn't think snakes where taking out that many people a year, that's crazy.




In Australia they aren't but in some places the are a serious issue.


----------

